# shift assembly swap



## z28_josh (Aug 17, 2020)

hello everyone i have a 2015 cruze LS with the press fit style assembly and the shift knob like many others is a total POS i dont want to have to do some janky stuff and glue a new knob or anything like that so my question is has anyone ever or does anyone know if a MT shifter assembly from pre 2013 ls will fit onto 2013+ LS cruze


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

There is a how to on threading the shifter


----------



## z28_josh (Aug 17, 2020)

yt400pmd said:


> There is a how to on threading the shifter


got a link


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

6spd manual tranny shift knob thread pattern??


TF? Mine is D73 with a build date of 5/10/2013(day after my B Day) You were born in 2013? Never saw a 1.5 year old drive before!!!! LOL Sometimes I am quick enough to pick up on things like that and enough of a smart*** not to leave it you mean you were born 5/11. I am in a rare mood today...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## z28_josh (Aug 17, 2020)

yt400pmd said:


> 6spd manual tranny shift knob thread pattern??
> 
> 
> TF? Mine is D73 with a build date of 5/10/2013(day after my B Day) You were born in 2013? Never saw a 1.5 year old drive before!!!! LOL Sometimes I am quick enough to pick up on things like that and enough of a smart*** not to leave it you mean you were born 5/11. I am in a rare mood today...
> ...


Thanks man appreciate it


----------

